# NICE 2004 - One for the nurses?



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Members of the Royal College of Nursing (and others) may be interested to know that tomorrow congress will address the issue of implementation of the NICE 2004. 


> That this meeting of RCN Congress calls on RCN Council to lobby for the implementation of the 2004 NICE guidelines on the availability of IVF


Details can be found at:
http://www.rcn.org.uk/newsevents/congress/2008/2008_congress_agenda/9_left_holding_no_baby
And if you happen to be there yes, the old fool (who looks like a cross between Des Lynham and David Jason), speaking in favour of the motion is my dad 
If you have any points you'd like me to send him prior to the motion please make them here and I'll be happy to email them across to him!
Cheers!
Lizi.x

/links


----------

